# For all of you not in the NYC area



## JohnT (Apr 28, 2014)

This is pizza. Real pizza..


----------



## calvin (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks John. A tall glass of Welch's would go great with that!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2014)

No way. It has to have extra cheese, pepperoni and sausage.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 29, 2014)

Nope, sorry but soggy pizza doesnt do it gor me. Has to be Greek with feta and black olives!!!!


----------



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2014)

As my friends from Western NY (Rochester/Buffalo) would say "wheres the ranch dressing & Pop???"


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like ketchup on toast...

Pizza is supposed to be more than 1" thick, like Vincent said it should be!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> Pizza is supposed to be more than 1" thick, like Vincent said it should be!




"The horror! The horror!"


----------



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2014)

DoctorCAD said:


> Looks like ketchup on toast...
> 
> Pizza is supposed to be more than 1" thick, like Vincent said it should be!




I spy someone in the upper right corner, eating their pizza with what looks like a utensil.

This is a NO-NO, and renders whatever that person is eating "not pizza"!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2014)

I see that fork or knife being used also.. 


if you want a 1 inch thick pizza, you order a Sicilian pie, and you also eat that WITHOUT a knife or fork.






So what is that soup sitting in the bottom of the pizza pan? 
And is that a stuffed crust?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm a Chicago-style deep-dish pizza man myself. Sorry, John, but that pizza in the OP looks like what my mom used to make from the Chief Boyardee box.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnT said:


> So what is that soup sitting in the bottom of the pizza pan?



I saw that too, not very appetizing, eating a reservoir of grease.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2014)

Grease? I thought the red things were tomatoes, and the liquid was their juice. Do you think the red things are pepperoni? (Personally, I'd prefer the pepperoni/grease option over the tomato/water option, but then again, I have the metabolism of a hummingbird.)


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 29, 2014)

Paul,
That is definitely pepperoni. Lucky you "hummingbird". That turns my stomach looking at all that grease. 
Maybe that should be your new signature, "I prefer the pepperoni/grease option, but then again, I have the metabolism of a hummingbird"


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 29, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> Paul,
> That is definitely pepperoni.



You are correct, sir! See: http://www.photoblog.com/TommyBowser/2009/07/19/ (I just had to know!)




> Lucky you "hummingbird". That turns my stomach looking at all that grease.



Funny, I was staring at the picture, going back and forth in my mind between the pepperoni/grease option and the tomato/juice option. When I saw it as pepperoni, I was hungry, and when I saw it as tomatoes, I was mildly revulsed.



> Maybe that should be your new signature, "I prefer the pepperoni/grease option, but then again, I have the metabolism of a hummingbird"



Not a bad choice for a signature!


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for setting me straight JohnT. I really thought I enjoyed the Bleu cheese/fontella/dried cherry/duck bacon pizza my buddy made at trout camp last weekend. It obviously was all just a bad dream. I'm going back to over sized Chef Boyardee.


----------



## pjd (Apr 29, 2014)

It may look like an over-sized Chef Boyardee Pizza but if that one is a Ray's Pizza from Greenwich Village you would be in for a real taste treat! I agree with JohnT, New York Pizza is real Pizza!


----------



## bkisel (Apr 29, 2014)

The picture the OP inserted is what I remember NYC pizza looking like in the 1950s. I forget now whether as a young teenager I was initially paying 10 or 15 cents a slice. I do remember at 16 buying 10 cent drafts. New York at that time allowed 18 year olds to drink.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 29, 2014)

Upstate ny pizza ( no toppings, cause kids won't eat them)



And yes, the boss cuts pizza with scissors!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 29, 2014)

That pizza in screaming for some topping! It is said, "Man cannot live by cheese and sauce alone."


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 29, 2014)

It is just not right to post pictures of naked pizza.


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm sure it is fantastic, I've never met a pizza I didn't like. I just didn't want to miss an opportunity to give JohnT some shine-ola. He dishes it out but not afraid to take it either. On out next trip to the city I'll be sure to check out Rays.


----------



## moesagoodboy (Apr 29, 2014)

*Oley PA pie*

It's hard to find a good pizza close to home here in hill billy land so I make my own.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 29, 2014)

moesagoodboy said:


> It's hard to find a good pizza close to home here in hill billy land so I make my own.



I prefer my own as well. Make my own dough and sauce. Haven't perfected it yet, but am enjoying the journey. I really need a wood fired oven so I can get 700-800 degrees. Here's a recent one. Half pepperoni, half with meatballs and roasted red peppers. A little over cooked on top, but still yummy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2014)

Jim I just about bought this pizza oven last week. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...-pizza-oven-box/1042363606?Keyword=pizza+oven

It gets 600-800° on your gas grill. But after reading the reviews I just wasn't sold on it. It also appears to only do small personal pizzas properly. It does cook them in 2-4 minutes.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 29, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Jim I just about bought this pizza oven last week. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...-pizza-oven-box/1042363606?Keyword=pizza+oven
> 
> It gets 600-800° on your gas grill. But after reading the reviews I just wasn't sold on it. It also appears to only do small personal pizzas properly. It does cook them in 2-4 minutes.



That's kinda cool. I've had my eye on a "Kettle Pizza" for a while. Will probably take the plunge soon. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005SFJLOI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 29, 2014)

I also looked at those.


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 29, 2014)

Now atsa pizza!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 30, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Now atsa pizza!



Ackk!! I cannot figure out why they cut it square in the Midwest! Drives me nuts! As an Easterner, it just seems wrong. As a scientist, it just seems ugly -- Can't you see the underlying symmetry of the original??? Why are you imposing a different symmetry on it?


----------



## dangerdave (Apr 30, 2014)

Why do scientists hate squares? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Elmer (Apr 30, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> It is just not right to post pictures of naked pizza.



It is a gradual process.
My kids did not like pizza,
then they did not like too much sauce.
They dont like toppings.
but little, by little I have added something to it.
in a few years I will be getting a pizza with everything on it.

but for now I sit in the corner with my naked pizza, stuffing my face with jalapeno poppers!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2014)

cimbaliw said:


> Thanks for setting me straight JohnT. I really thought I enjoyed the Bleu cheese/fontella/dried cherry/duck bacon pizza my buddy made at trout camp last weekend. It obviously was all just a bad dream. I'm going back to over sized Chef Boyardee.


 
With all of that pretentious stuff on it, how can you taste the cheese and tomato sauce?  

Also, did you know that the original Chef Boyardee was an actor originally from Michigan?




pjd said:


> It may look like an over-sized Chef Boyardee Pizza but if that one is a Ray's Pizza from Greenwich Village you would be in for a real taste treat! I agree with JohnT, New York Pizza is real Pizza!


 
In NYC there are two pizzarias that are considered the best. There is Ray's and there is Famous Ray's. These two have had a bitter rivalry going on for a number of years. I wonder if your Ray's in Greenwich Village is the same folks? If so, then you guys really have heaven on warm bread.
 



cimbaliw said:


> I'm sure it is fantastic, I've never met a pizza I didn't like. I just didn't want to miss an opportunity to give JohnT some shine-ola. He dishes it out but not afraid to take it either. On out next trip to the city I'll be sure to check out Rays.


 
Wow, who would have though that just because I hate Welch's and love great pizza, I would have some folks gunning for me. Sheeeesh!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 30, 2014)

dangerdave said:


> Why do scientists hate squares? Lol!



We don't hate squares -- we LOVE squares. Descartes is a hero. But this assumes that the underlying object has either square symmetry or no symmetry at all.

If you were describing a snowflake, would you use Cartesian coordinates?  No! You would use hexagonal coordinates.

When you cut a pizza into squares, you get small pieces on the edge that are almost all crust, and you get all the pieces in the middle with no crust, i.e., no handle, at all.  Who could possibly think that is a good idea?


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2014)

SG, 

Here is the solution to all of our problem.. Sicilian Style Pizza!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, we often had Sicilian pizza growing up. (Could feed more mouths for fewer dollars.) I liked it okay, but was never a big fan of the thick, doughy crust.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 30, 2014)

John,
I think you may have just stumbled onto the holy grail, Welchs and pizza. That sounds like a great combo to go after this Saturday, thanks.


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 30, 2014)

John T you certainly know how to bring about a lively conversation. Long may you bring it to this forum.

BC


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 30, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> I saw that too, not very appetizing, eating a reservoir of grease.


 

It keeps you regular!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2014)

wineforfun said:


> John,
> I think you may have just stumbled onto the holy grail, Welchs and pizza. That sounds like a great combo to go after this Saturday, thanks.


----------

